# All-Male Peacock Tank



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

I have recently been asking several questions regarding all-male Mbuna tanks, but am lead to beleive that it would be quite hard and that an 'easier' alternative is an all-male Peacock tank (i'd like to focus on all-male set ups as they have a lot more colour). My apologies for the additional question, i'd like to get this right.

My tank is 120cmx35cmx45cm (approx. 50GAL) and i'd like to know some info on stocking all-male Peacocks. I belive for a tank this size, i can stock 8-10 Mbuna species, but does this change if stocking Peacocks?
Secondly, will all peacocks co-exist together, or are there some that cannot be mixed?
I believe some people have had luck mixing in some Mbunas, id like to know if an Electric Yellow could be mixed with the Peacocks (i have been told this can be done). I would also like to know if a Maingano or an Afra could be mixed in?

I was at a LFS yesterday and looked at their range of Peacocks, there were quite a few (more than Mbunas in fact), but some where labled "Marble Peacock", "Red Peacock", etc. Are these legitimate species, or are they hybrids? Is there any info i should know if adding in hybrids (can they mix with other species)?

Any additional info you can give me is appreciated.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Check this out - 125 Gallon All Male Peacock Set Up

THAT SHOULD HELP!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

GABBA said:


> My tank is 120cmx35cmx45cm (approx. 50GAL) and i'd like to know some info on stocking all-male Peacocks. I belive for a tank this size, i can stock 8-10 Mbuna species, but does this change if stocking Peacocks?


Yes, only 8-10 different colored males.



GABBA said:


> Secondly, will all peacocks co-exist together, or are there some that cannot be mixed?


They can but your best bet is that each male has a different variation in color. A 50 gal is on the small side for peacocks so there are some that should be avoided including the Jacobfreibergis, OB's and Dragonbloods.



GABBA said:


> I believe some people have had luck mixing in some Mbunas, id like to know if an Electric Yellow could be mixed with the Peacocks (i have been told this can be done).


Yes, the labs would be fine.



GABBA said:


> I would also like to know if a Maingano or an Afra could be mixed in?.


I personally have never tried this but I would not recommend it. The mbuna are too busy for the more docile peacocks that would work in your tank.



GABBA said:


> I was at a LFS yesterday and looked at their range of Peacocks, there were quite a few (more than Mbunas in fact), but some where labled "Marble Peacock", "Red Peacock", etc. Are these legitimate species, or are they hybrids?.


The Marble Peacock sounds like the OB here in the states. -It's a man-made hybrid. The Red peacock sounds like the typical Red peacock variations in the states. The Red peacocks were a result of line-breeding so they're not considered a hybrid.



GABBA said:


> Is there any info i should know if adding in hybrids (can they mix with other species)?.


The OB's and Dragonbloods (another man-made hybrid) tend to be aggressive and probably would do better in a 75 gal tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good advice. I've had a cynotilapia kill a peacock so I would stick with the labs only from the mbuna group in a 55G.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

If it's not too late and if there's any way you can get to a 75 gallon or larger, do it. Peacocks are beautiful, give them more room and you will enjoy!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You've gotten good advice. You really need to choose carefully. You not only need males that don't resemble each other (and only one per species) but you have to choose those that are usually more docile.

I've had good luck with all males with:

ruby/german red
red shoulder
sunshine
blue neon

blue orchids and/or maylandi would also be good

Avoid:

eureka red
lwanda
yellow jake

I did originally have labs in my all male peacock/hap tank, but I decided I didn't like the different look to the mbuna (there was not a temperament issue) and removed them for aesthetics.

I agree 8-10 is good. could also do a small herd of petricola!


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, all helpful. Unfortunatly i cannot go for a 75GAL tank, as I have already got the 55GAL and all the gear to suit it, it is my second tank, so i am not expecting it to be as "fancy", although the fish may stand out more.

Anyway, i think i now know what i'm looking for, i just have to get fish that dont resemble each other (in terms of colour i assume, as all peacocks have the same body type {to me atleast}).

The only trouble i may have is, if i am trying to avoid certain species, or trying to avoid species that will grow too large, how will i know what im dealing with at stores that have cross-bred fish, or peacocks with names like the above (Marble, Green, Red, etc)?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

GABBA said:


> how will i know what im dealing with at stores that have cross-bred fish, or peacocks with names like the above (Marble, Green, Red, etc)?


I avoid buying from those for the very reason you mention.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeh, thats what I was thinking. For that reason, who knows what I would be getting, granted they wernt labled as "assorted peacocks" - but in the end, who would really know.

One more question (and this may seem very basic), i keep reading, that I shouldnt mix two Peacocks of the same genus together. When i look at the Profiles section, most of the Peacocks are Aulonocara, does this mean i shouldnt mix two (or more) Aulonocara together? Or, for example Aulonocara baenschi, does it mean i shouldnt mix two (or more) Aulonocara baenschi together?
The reason I ask, is most of the Peacocks in the profile are Aulonocara, how would you find another that you could mix, there are only very other few mentioned.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I get confused with the nomenclature too. This is how I understand it and someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

All the pure (non-hybrid) peacocks start with Aulonocara. So your stock list should all start with Aulonocara __________. Unless of course you want to include hybrid peacocks.

Specie examples:
Aulonocara baenchi
Aulonocara stuartgranti
Aulonocara german red
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi
Aulonocara maulana

Peacock hybrid examples:
Blood dragon 
Fire fish
strawberry
OB
Albino is questionable and for me still unclear.

Now you have to be careful because species have common names too. Example is Aulonocara maulana species has a common name of bicolour 500. It will take some time to learn them all but when you keep reading, seeing videos and pictures you will get it eventually.

To further complicate things, a specific species such as a Aulonocara Stuartgranti have different variants depending on where geographically they are from in Lake Malawi. Example, Aulonocara Stuartgranti Ngara (common name flametail peacock) typically live in the northern part of the lake. Compared to a Aulonocara Stuartgranti Senga which typically live in the south.

Hopefully this provides you some enlighten tuition. Find a LFS that have correct names for their fish. That way you won't have to guess what you are buying.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for that, very helpful. So i would be right in saying that i can mix different (male) Aulonocara together in a tank (as that is what all true Peacocks are), but i shouldnt mix two (male) Aulonocara german red (this is just an example fish) together?

Its easy to avoid putting two of the same colour fish together, but i want to understand the species/genus too.

Thanks.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

GABBA said:


> Thanks for that, very helpful. So i would be right in saying that i can mix different (male) Aulonocara together in a tank (as that is what all true Peacocks are), but i shouldnt mix two (male) Aulonocara german red (this is just an example fish) together?


That's correct.


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

I cant seem to make all male peacock tank work its just my luck


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I encourage you to order online. There are a number of very reputable peacock breeders who could advise you on a good mix and send you sexable but juvenile peacocks (which is the best way to stock). when you order 8-10 plus shipping you won't pay much (if at all) more than from the LFS.

If you want a recommendation of a seller, send me a PM


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I encourage you to order online. There are a number of very reputable peacock breeders who could advise you on a good mix and send you sexable but juvenile peacocks (which is the best way to stock). when you order 8-10 plus shipping you won't pay much (if at all) more than from the LFS.
> 
> If you want a recommendation of a seller, send me a PM


Gabba is from Australia. Would they ship that far?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The two I'd recommend are in the U.S. Perhaps they'd know an Australian counterpart? I can't believe there are no peacock breeders in all of Australia who are online and mail fish . . .


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

GABBA said:


> One more question (and this may seem very basic), i keep reading, that I shouldnt mix two Peacocks of the same genus together. When i look at the Profiles section, most of the Peacocks are Aulonocara, does this mean i shouldnt mix two (or more) Aulonocara together? Or, for example Aulonocara baenschi, does it mean i shouldnt mix two (or more) Aulonocara baenschi together?
> The reason I ask, is most of the Peacocks in the profile are Aulonocara, how would you find another that you could mix, there are only very other few mentioned.


To elaborate on the binomial nomenclature, numerous peacocks are also classified as the same species, as *Des* pointed out. It's perfectly acceptable to mix the same species providing they are different variations. Take the Aulonocara stuartgranti for example; you can stock a Red Shoulder, Flavescent and Ngara within the same tank without any severe aggression.


----------

